# Allow me to show you my dogs



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have no digital pictures of Zuly and Rocky and my scanner decided not to work, so I had to take a Picture of a Picture. Quality is very poor, but here they are.
First one: Zuly and me at the park. She was the daughter of a Hav mix with a shepherd mix. But she was my princess. 
Second one is Rocky (Zuly's Dad) and my sister's dog. Both dogs came from Cuba with me (not under my seat though)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She is a nice lookin' girl! I love the stand-up ears and full coat! Rocky is a good lookin' guy too. I'm guessing he is the Hav mix? Do you know what he is mixed with?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

good buddy said:


> She is a nice lookin' girl! I love the stand-up ears and full coat! Rocky is a good lookin' guy too. I'm guessing he is the Hav mix? Do you know what he is mixed with?


No, unfortunately not, and yes they were both gorgeous!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are so unusual and I love their coats! 

Are they not still with you? ("were gorgeous.") If not, I'm sorry for your loss of them. Is that why you are ready for a Hav puppy, now?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sheri said:


> They are so unusual and I love their coats!
> 
> Are they not still with you? ("were gorgeous.") If not, I'm sorry for your loss of them. Is that why you are ready for a Hav puppy, now?


Yes Sheri. My sister had Rocky put to sleep first and in Nov 2003 I had to put Zuly to rest. Her quality of life was not a good one anymore and it wasn't fair for me to make her suffer just so I could keep her. It has taken me almost 6 year to be ready for a new dog. I wish I could turn the time back and have her again for at least one day! She was fun and loving, soooo fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Zury-I hope your new puppy brings you much joy and love! I'm sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine how difficult it is to make that decision. Looking forward to hearing about, and seeing, your new pup!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Zury, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I hope a new puppy brings you a lot of happiness!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww  Did Rocky have a smooth muzzle? He looks like a powderpuff chinese crested to me.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all. They were loved, very loved!



ama0722 said:


> Awwww  Did Rocky have a smooth muzzle? He looks like a powderpuff chinese crested to me.


No, he was a Bigger version of a Havanese. Even the temperament and the RLHs. Zuly inherited a lot of Rocky. They both had beautiful coats. Zuly's hair color was amazing! I think Rocky's dad was a Hav. He was exactly like Rocky but smaller. His mom looked like a Tibetan Terrier (or more like a Giant version of a Maltese, all white).

The first picture of Zuly was taken in 1998-1999 (notice how young I was)ound:
The second was in 2001.
Both dogs lived a good life, Zuly lived to be 13, Rocky 17.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your dogs are really different looking...how interesting...and so cute and fluffy looking. I'm so sorry about them passing,but what a nice long life they both had with you. 

You know--they remind me of my sheltie in the muzzle(kinda pointy and smoother)...I wonder what kind of mix they were.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, they were so sweet! I'm sure a Hav puppy, while not replacing your Zuly, will be able to soothe that heartache a little bit.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Zury, I'm glad you could share these pictures with us. What beautiful dogs!! Zuly's ears remind me of a Briard! What a nice, long life they had. It is always hard to see them go, no matter what. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Zury they are just gorgeous. They will be in your heart forever.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

pretty pics, thanks for showing


----------

